# A few pot calls



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Maple. Cedar. Fbe ( Kevin and Greg's wood) an I found that piece of pistachio. @BrentWin Thought I had more but I'll get a couple calls out of it. All finishes are spar/mineral spirits wiped on. Pistachio striker is stabilized from my pen blanks batch. Comments welcome from all the master call makers
Thanks
Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Feb 9, 2014)

Look great. That pistachio is really nice looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah need to find more of it


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

@Kevin this is why that pistachio looks like


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

is the pistachio the top one?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes

The striker is stabilized from a batch of pen blanks. Don't think it need to be. The wood is hard and solid. 


Kevin said:


> is the pistachio the top one?[/quote


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

Man that's worth contacting my cousin for for sure. The grain and color on the left side reminds me of some black persimmon I logged years ago. Very nice calls Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Ty and this isn't the premium stuff. I use to but pen blanks on eBay ( haven't seen them lately) and they were 10x better looking. Contact him for sure


----------



## bluedot (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 9, 2014)

Good looking calls ,,, you need to clean them sound holes up make them callsa little more cleaner lookin ,,,, if you got a harbor freight around get your self some of these before glue up run them thur the outside then inside on cordless drill
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=sanding cones


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

myingling said:


> Good looking calls ,,, you need to clean them sound holes up make them callsa little more cleaner lookin ,,,, if you got a harbor freight around get your self some of these before glue up run them thur the outside then inside on cordless drill
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=sanding cones


Thank you. Actually these are not glued up. I use a round file to clean them out but thanks again buddy. Guess I got a little excited about posting them to early
Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

Tony you are truly becoming a turning machine ! The calls look great !


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Tony you are truly becoming a turning machine ! The calls look great !


thank you tom


----------



## myingling (Feb 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thank you. Actually these are not glued up. I use a round file to clean them out but thanks again buddy. Guess I got a little excited about posting them to early
> Tony


 
one thing I have learned making calls is always have good pics its your work ,,you don't want people thinking that's the type calls you put out ,, and I don't post no calls unless I would hunt with them ,, if I got a $30 blank and it don't put out the sound I want in a call in the trash it goes no pics LOL


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

myingling said:


> one thing I have learned making calls is always have good pics its your work ,,you don't want people thinking that's the type calls you put out ,, and I don't post no calls unless I would hunt with them ,, if I got a $30 blank and it don't put out the sound I want in a call in the trash it goes no pics LOL


Good point never thought of it that way am that's for the " little talk" lol. Next call I post will be finished. 
Thank you


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

I think that posting pics on forums like this is a good thing because it pushes you to strive for a more "perfect" call each time you post one.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

I've made about 10 so far this year and about 5 last year so each call is a challenge and experience for me and all the replies push me to do better and of course all of you guys pictures also help. I get a little excited after each call I make


----------

